# Ford Reorganization Plan Includes Promise Pair of New Electric Cars



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm running out of salt.....


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

david85 said:


> I'm running out of salt.....


Don't worry, I can help


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm all for the fed helping out the auto industry, but they need a plan that addresses the real problem with legacy auto manufacturers - the unions!

Eleminate ALL union burdens except those that pertain to retirees. As for the retirees, reduce retiree costs by at least 50%. This probably means lessening monthly pensioner incomes. It DEFINITELY means reducing retiree health care benefits! Having the big 3 pay 100% of retirees medical costs is indefensible.

Sorry union workers. You're driving the big 3 (and thus, the whole world's economy) over a cliff. I have no sympathy for a group of people that are jeopardizing the economy of which I am a part.


----------

